# Any info on this Oris (645 7496 4064)?



## dunatic (Apr 28, 2008)

I saw this pre-owned watch (645 7496 4064) in an Oris AD and am considering a purchase. But I can't find any info about the watch. Can anyone help? Sorry I don't have a pic...


----------



## dunatic (Apr 28, 2008)

dunatic said:


> I saw this pre-owned watch (645 7496 4064) in an Oris AD and am considering a purchase. But I can't find any info about the watch. Can anyone help? Sorry I don't have a pic...


One of the really helpful folks on the ** no nonsponsor dealers ** steered me to a photo. This is almost the identical watch to the one I'm considering. The one I'm looking at also has a day of the week pointer. Any comments re. value or rarity??


----------



## NeddyF (Apr 20, 2008)

Any luck yet besides the one small response you got.


----------



## Francois Boucher (Feb 15, 2006)

Is that the one?










It's an Oris Full Steel Pointer Day with Cal. 645. From the 1999 Full Steel collection. There are pictures here, there and there, from a 1999 French watch magazine. These pics can be supersized (click on "PLEIN ECRAN").Model : 64574964061MB
Dial:Silver (also black), with luminous indices and luminous hands, Anti-reflective sapphire crystal, 
Stainless steel skeleton screw back with mineral crystal
Screw down security crown.
Water resistance : 100 m
Size : Men 39.5mm diameter x 11.2 mm thick
Band :Stainless Steel Bracelet
Movement : Automatic Cal. 645, based on ETA 2836-2.
Caliber 645: Size: 25.60 mm, 11 1/2''', bi-directional automatic winding, ball bearing, 27 jewels, Incabloc, Glucydur balance, 28,800 A/h, 4 Hz, power-reserve 38 h, Centre hands for hours and minutes, subsidiary second at 9 h, date window, day by centre hand, instantaneous date and day, date and day corrector, fine timing device and stop-second. Oris development (1995) based on ETA movement. 
List price (1999): US$1375, or FF 6800 (French Francs).
​








This one sold for $550 in November 2007 (here).









Another WUS member, ///NadTi MacH1, owns this model. See this thread.

From a short review of watches from Cigar Afficionado in June 2000:_ Two of the most notable Oris watches are the new Full Steel Pointer Day and Big Crown Original, one of the company's oldest models. Sized at 39.50 millimeters in diameter, the black- or white-dialed Pointer Day features an easy-to-read date window, is water-resistant to 100 meters, and indicates the day of the week with a red center hand. Oris's technical accomplishments are further dramatized by a transparent glass back, which provides a view of the movement and its hand-finished components._​It's an uncommon model. The closest contemporary model I can find is the Oris Artelier Pointer Day, model No 645 7596 4051.

It is also close to the larger (44 mm), but far less elegant, XXL version, 645 7529.

In my opinion: a very nice, classic looking watch. But I wonder why anyone would need to be reminded of the days of the week... that's not the most useful complication in my view. And what's the use of the 7-6-5-4-3-2-1 in the days chapter? Remaining days until the next family BBQ? :-s Love the hands though...

Show us some pics if you buy it!


----------



## dunatic (Apr 28, 2008)

Wow Francois!! Thanks so much for your insight/research!! The version I'm considering has the black face. I, too, have wondered about the utility of the day of week pointer. My wife, though, mentioned that she always forgets what day it is...so maybe as my memory continues to fade it will come in handy!!!!


----------



## Fitzer (Feb 11, 2006)

Francois, the day numbers in the day chapter ring can be used instead of the names of the days ie. when setting the day you can choose to have the pointer indicate the name or the day number. Now why you'd want to is another question. As to the usefulness of the complication all I can say is.......moonphase 
By the way I am the proud owner of the pointer day on the elastic band ball pictured above.
I mentioned to Dunatic that I thought the black faced version was the limited Millennium edition, if so I shall be very jealous if he does get it


----------



## Francois Boucher (Feb 15, 2006)

Fitzer said:


> By the way I am the proud owner of the pointer day on the elastic band ball pictured above.


Very nice!



> I mentioned to Dunatic that I thought the black faced version was the limited Millennium edition, if so I shall be very jealous if he does get it


That's the one (photo linked from ****):










It has a small gold plaque attached on the lower part of the case, with the serial number engraved on it. Only 150 were produced in 2000.


----------



## dunatic (Apr 28, 2008)

That Millenium version with the blue face is beautiful! The version I'm considering has a black face and is identical to the white face version pictured above. Thanks again to all of you for your excellent feedback! I'll post pics if I make the purchase.


----------



## Fitzer (Feb 11, 2006)

dunatic said:


> That Millenium version with the blue face is beautiful! The version I'm considering has a black face and is identical to the white face version pictured above. Thanks again to all of you for your excellent feedback! I'll post pics if I make the purchase.


Please do, I have never seen even a picture of a black faced version (apart from the fact that I thought the Millennium was black faced).


----------



## dunatic (Apr 28, 2008)

Here's a pic of the black faced version that I picked up from another forum.


----------



## UKWatchLover (Oct 16, 2008)

Hi - interesting thread 
I'm new to the forum but believe I have a similar watch to the one you are talking about - see pics. 
I have had this watch for around 4 years and wear it pretty much every day, but have never seen the same watch anywhere - anyone know of one? 
I have had a recurring issue with the screw-down mechanism where the number of turns you need to screw to lock it gradually becomes less and less. I've sent it back to Oris 3 times but they've not been able to fully solve it so it will go back again shortly. Has anyone else had this issue? 
However, this hasn't reduced the pleasure i get from wearing it and the nice comments I get on it.
Cheers


----------

